# Hunt canceled by state order... refund?



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I live in Fenton and purchased a tag for Cheboygan as I have 40 acres. My season ends and begins during the state order stay home. I am not allowed to go to my secondary home. So my season is canceled by the state. Anyone else going to ask for a refund?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I would if I was you


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Let your license be your travel papers.

7. Exceptions.
(a) Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
(1) To engage in outdoor physical activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor physical activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, kayaking, canoeing, or other similar physical activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.

https://dehayf5mhw1h7.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/sites/757/2020/04/09151328/EO-2020-42.pdf


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Let your license be your travel papers.
> 
> 7. Exceptions.
> (a) Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
> (1) To engage in outdoor physical activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor physical activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, kayaking, canoeing, or other similar physical activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.


Read a little further....

(b)Individuals may also travel:
(1) To return to a home or place of residence from outside this state.
(2) To leave this state for a home or residence elsewhere.
(3) Between two residences in this state, through April 10, 2020. *After that date, travel between two residences is not permitted.*
(4) (c) All other travel is prohibited, including all travel to vacation rentals.



KCRuger said:


> Anyone else going to ask for a refund?


As far as I know(?). You can’t get a refund but, you can void that license and get a different one (a leftover or 0234). It must be done before that season starts and within a local area close to your residence.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Or wouldn't that be something if they just let you use your unused tags for turkey this year in the fall


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't buy a tag for Michigan yet as so far Montana, Nebraska and Kansas have cancelled or restricted their season. But they are saying they will give refunds .


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, non motorized of course, sent my South Dakota tags back for a refund. Post marked before the opener. NE and MT quit selling non resident tags. In WY you have to self quarantine for 14 days as a non resident. My usual western trip is probably over. This would have been my 31st consecutive year. Also heard OH and KY stopped selling non resident tags too. Bad year for the traveling turkey hunter. I feel your pain. Not much good news. Hopefully next year. Have PA tags already maybe can use them later in may. Stay safe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

The dnr is offering a tag swap for a zone closer to home.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I would put all my stuff in the trunk, and go. If you are stopped, say you have a medical emergency up north, and just go. I would also stay safe and not go to the woods with 6 people,lol


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have no idea how the state could even attempt to enforce travel between two houses. Even if the police were to pull you over, they would have no idea which one you’re staying at...

The goal is to keep people localized, but if you go from one area to the other and only stop for gas, bring everything with you and don’t shop at residence #2 - then it’s likely less dangerous than going for a hike in a state park.

Whitmer likely has no idea how popular spring turkey hunting is in her own state...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

31 consecutive years dang I don't feel so bad only been 8 for me going west . I have a buddy thats an outfitter in Ky. He usually sells a few spring turkey hunts as a little extra but he is sol this year and the landowners are still expecting their lease payments.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

I was under the impression that "travel between two residences" meant that you can't gather at grandma's for Easter Dinner, or get together at a friend's house to watch a movie. Has it been clarified that it also includes two residences owned by the same person?


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Got shot in VA in the spring of 88. Started going to SD in the spring of 89. WY, NE, and MT a few years later and never looked back. Seen lots of changes in the west since then. The bird numbers are lower now. Some drought years, some snowy April's, too many fall tags and more hunters. The coyotes always seem to keep the recovery down. Still wouldn't miss going as long as I can walk. Never in a 100 years would I have guessed this turn of events would keep me away.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Very simple i think. If you want to hunt...go hunt.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Old Whaler said:


> I was under the impression that "travel between two residences" meant that you can't gather at grandma's for Easter Dinner, or get together at a friend's house to watch a movie. Has it been clarified that it also includes two residences owned by the same person?


I like your handle!

As of April 10th. travel between residences is not permitted. The Northern counties have been very clear they do not want people traveling North. If the OP can get a refund that would be his best option. Sucks I know.


----------



## fisherman 2 (May 23, 2009)

there are a few counties up north that have no cases of corona...sure they want to keep it that way.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

And here we go again..

But if I were to license my dog in Montmorency County....  

I read on Facebook that..... MY GAWD!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

fisherman 2 said:


> there are a few counties up north that have no cases of corona...sure they want to keep it that way.


Yes. The mayors of Traverse City, Elk Rapids and Gaylord have publically asked that lake homes and cabin owners stay South this year/summer. Or until this whole virus pandemic cools down a whole lot. And the reasons for this should be obvious to even the most self centered persons.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Yes. The mayors of Traverse City, Elk Rapids and Gaylord have publically asked that lake homes and cabin owners stay South this year/summer. Or until this whole virus pandemic cools down a whole lot. And the reasons for this should be obvious to even the most self centered persons.


Sure they do, but make sure your Summer Taxes are paid on time. We rely on those flatlander dollars. LOL

Better yet, include a few extra grand for the merchants


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd just go hunt.


----------

